# Ich hab was verloren !



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Shi-Sha-Shalom Liebe Buffies,
in Anlehnung an den " Ich hab da was neues Thread" möchte ich einen "Ich hab da was verloren"-Thread öffnen.
Es läuft gleich wie im andern Thread einfach nur kurz posten was ihr verloren habt und wieso oder mit begründung.
Ich bitte euch , haltet euch bitte mit "Polen-Witzen" zurück... 


Ich fang mal an :

0.8kilo ich komme meinem Wettgewicht näher *__*


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine Schlüssel verloren  
Kommt davon wenn man immer alles irgendwo hinfeffert


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mein Velo verloren. Eigentlich wurde es geklaut. -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine 3. InstallationsCD von Gothic 2 verloren *_______________________*


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Hülle + Key von Nfs Most Wanted verloren., muss ich jetzt illegal werden?


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2010)

Meine Two Worlds Game of the Year Edition. Zwar nicht richtig verloren.Aber man es nur 4 mal installieren kann.


----------



## Dracun (19. Oktober 2010)

vor 12 Jahren meine Unschuld  und bis jetzt immer noch nicht wieder gefunden


----------



## sirspoof (2. November 2010)

Habe mein Feuer veroren... NEEEEEIN ^^


----------



## Gfiti (7. November 2010)

Antenne vom Auto -.- 

Sch/$&  $%$§%§?&$§!


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

Autoschlüssel 
: ( weil ich immer alles irgendwo hinleg ....


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 3. InstallationsCD von Gothic 2 verloren *_______________________*



 Kannst meine DVD haben.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Hab mein Navi verlorn, obwohl nein, eigentlich wurde es mir geklaut. An der Uniklinik im Krankenwagen. Danke auch, das war mein privates! 

Verloren hab ich in letzter Zeit meinen Vierfarbkuli, den ich seit über 2 Jahren hatte - echt praktisch so ein Teil dabeizuhaben, dann kann der Notarzt in ner anderen Farbe schreiben als ich 

Ja, und verloren hab ich auch meinen Kuli mit integrierter Pupillenleuchte von der RettMobil :/ Der war WIRKLICH praktisch, weil aus unerfindlichen Gründen unsere Pupillenleuchten ständig aus den Autos und Rucksäcken verschwinden und im Lager Dauerebbe an den Dingern herrscht - Oder sie gehen mitten in der Schicht kaputt, auch schon passiert. Ja, den hätt ich gern behalten, der war toll :/


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab meinen Verstand verloren, (schon bei meiner Geburt^^).
Den konnte bis heute Niemand finden. 


Und Ernsthaft:

Hab meine Sonnenbrille verloren, und jetzt kann ich in der U-Bahn die Leute nicht mehr beobachten,
oder Frauen Minutenlang auf den Ausschnitt starren, ohne bemerkt zu werden, Mist verfluchter.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

omg wenn du bei dem wetter mit ner sonnenbrille rumlaeufst selbst schuld. hab seit gefuehlten 2 monaten gar keine sonne mehr gesehen... aber hab immer eine dabei geb ich zu... ^ ^

aber was sag ich ueberhaupt. bei jemanden der sogar in der ubahn traegt kommt eh jede hilfe zu spaet. daher kann ich das mit deinem verstand sehrwohl bestaetigen...


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> omg wenn du bei dem wetter mit ner sonnenbrille rumlaeufst selbst schuld. hab seit gefuehlten 2 monaten gar keine sonne mehr gesehen... aber hab immer eine dabei geb ich zu... ^ ^
> 
> aber was sag ich ueberhaupt. bei jemanden der sogar in der ubahn traegt kommt eh jede hilfe zu spaet. daher kann ich das mit deinem verstand sehrwohl bestaetigen...



...kennst mich doch.
...it's never too dark, to be cool. 

Tante Edith meint außerde: 

Zu viel Schnee draußen um ohne Sonnenbrille rauszugehen und eine Schnee-erblindung zu riskieren.

Schützt einen außerdem Wunderbar vor umherflegendem Dreck von Baustellen usw.
Ich bin nunmal "Gamer" meine Augen sind mir Heilig.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

Glauben !

Ich hab meinen Glauben verloren! Eh manche Leute sind definitiv bekloppt und zu denen fällt einem auch nicht viel ein ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

2 Feuerzeuge,  ein Handschuh und ne Socke....


----------



## ego1899 (2. Januar 2011)

Verdaaaaammt... Hab gerade festgestellt das ich an Sylvester meinen Führerschein irgendwo verloren hab... Oh man das wird teuer... -.-

@ Sh1k4ri: lol wie kann man denn ne socke verlieren? und dann sogar nur eine und nich beide? kannst dich nich mehr erinnerm mit wem du die nacht zusammen verbracht hast?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hab an Silvester sowohl kurzzeitig mein Gehör, als auch meinen Glauben an die physikalischen Gesetze verloren, als ein von mir abgeschossener Vogelschreck wieder zu mir zurückkam - die Flugbahn war in etwa so unmöglich wie bei nem Freistoß von Roberto Carlos.


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Verdaaaaammt... Hab gerade festgestellt das ich an Sylvester meinen Führerschein irgendwo verloren hab... Oh man das wird teuer... -.-



Du wirst vermutlich (so wie ich) einfach 3 Std. bei der Führerscheinstelle sitzen müssen, und einem doof grinsenden Mitarbeiter mit einem bösen Blick begegnen, 
wenn er dich neugierig ausfragt, wie das denn passieren konnte. 




Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Ich hab an Silvester auch meinen Glauben an die physikalischen Gesetze verloren.



Ohja, ich auch... die ganze Nacht waren die physikalischen Gesetze (und auch manche Farben und diverse Geschmäker von Getränken) total kontroverse. 


Ich hab mittlerweile meine Erkältung, meine Nasenschleimhäute, und meine Kopf und Gliederschmerzen verloren, sowie den gesamten Inhalt meines 3 Euro- Nasensprays.
Gute Preise - Gute besserung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> @ Sh1k4ri: lol wie kann man denn ne socke verlieren? und dann sogar nur eine und nich beide? kannst dich nich mehr erinnerm mit wem du die nacht zusammen verbracht hast?



So ähnlich, die Socke hab ich aber im Endeffekt noch wiedergefunden, was aber viel ärgerlicher ist, mein Handschuh ist immer noch wech 

Achso und aktuell such ich meine Mütze, ich hoffe, dass die nicht im Wald liegt, sollte besser aufpassen :/


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2011)

Haustürschlüssel. 

Habe beide immer einzeln in der Handtasche gehabt. Am Dienstag war der erste weg, am Mittwoch der zweite. Das passiert auch selten.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2011)

Eine meiner zwei Krücken oO - ich glaube und hoffe sie steht in der Küche.


----------



## Mäuserich (21. Januar 2011)

Ich finde meine Waldelfen Pferde nicht wieder... verfluchter riesen Haufen unbemalter Warhammer-Miniaturen!


----------

